# Can't find pink or blue foam to make props



## sincityhaunter (Sep 12, 2012)

I live in Las Vegas and am unable to locate anywhere in town extruded foam to make my haunt projects Please help?!?! What else can I use? I am trying to build an obelisk and some cemetary columns
Thank You


----------



## mrdonl (Sep 5, 2012)

So you do not have any home repair centers? Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, Ace Hardware, etc?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

mrdonl said:


> So you do not have any home repair centers? Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, Ace Hardware, etc?


Not all of the home improvement stores carry the foam. The foam is primarily intended for insulation and is seen more commonly in the northern states. Nevada and Southern California do not have a big demand for insulation, so many of the stores do not carry the blue and pink foam. Here in Texas we can only get the thinner stuff. The largest we usually get is 1" foam, but more commonly you only see the 1/2" stuff.

Sincityhaunter, if you can't find the blue or pink foam, look for the white beaded foam. It usually has a foil backing on one side. It's not as good, but can still be used in a pinch. If that's not available, then you might have to locate a vendor that specializes in foam. There will be one out there somewhere guaranteed. A lot of specialty 3D signs and fantasy construction (can you say casino) use foam as a base and then hardcoat the foam.

Hopefully one of our members from the Nevada area can help us out here.


----------



## sincityhaunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I found a single piece of 2 X 8 X 1" at Lowes and they said it had been there for several years. I actually work for a sign company here in town, but the cost for sign grade foam is astronomical. $150+ for a 4 X 8 sheet of 2" Gator Foam


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The pink or blue foam board works if you need to cut details into the foam. For general building the white bead foam works very well and is generally cheaper.
Your location is the important thing when you are looking for foam board. Unless you have cold winters you most likely not find foam board more then one inch thick. I live in Michigan an have seen foam board up to 4 inches thick. But most common is the 2 inch thick .


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We don't get the foamboard where I live either so I raid the throw away pieces of Styrofoam from the local stores that sell Fridges which come with Styrofoam protecting the sides of the fridges.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

sincityhaunter said:


> I live in Las Vegas and am unable to locate anywhere in town extruded foam to make my haunt projects Please help?!?! What else can I use? I am trying to build an obelisk and some cemetary columns
> Thank You


Oh the things you take for granted living in the Midwest, I never thought about this! And wow sign grade foam is pricy! Can you get any scraps from work? The only other thing I thought of is ordering online and seeing if they deliver to your local Home Depot or wherever, or having it shipped to your house. My local stores don't carry a specific moulding I was using anymore, but they told me at the store I could order it online and have it shipped there for free. But that was a few years ago.

Sorry I could not be of more help, good luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you work for a company that gets supplies delivered in insulated shipping containers (or you have friends who do), that's another good source of foam. We've made several tombstones from the lids of insulated boxes and the rest of the box can be cut to size and used as a tombstone base.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in L.A. There was one Home Depot 30 miles from me that carried the pink foam. I had it transferred to my local HD for pick up. You might want to try that.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Try finding a local commercial roofing contractor. Board insulation is common in flat roof construction. ABC supply is a supplier of commercial roofing in the SE. Also DOW extruded polystyrene is used in wall construction. Try finding a supply company or a contractor who does commercial drywall. These are more of a commercial construction produce that Lowes or HD would not carry. Personally, I would find a commercial roofing contractor and see if they have any left over insulation they would be willing to sell. I am a commercial roofer and we have various pieces around the shop anywhere from 1 - 3" thick


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Las Vegas Store - ABC Supply #132
2930 Marco St
Las Vegas, NV 89103
702-257-7066
Fax: 702-257-7189


Is in Las Vegas


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

If you don't mind the weight and you're so inclined, how about wood? It's not very carvable, but thin plywood would work for the main structures.


----------

